# calling b&g spring owners



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Are the b&g springs progressive or linear rate springs? Seems like all springs online the picture is just for reference and not the actual spring. Trying to figure it out before I make my decision on springs. The Eibachs seem to give a pretty good drop more than advertised for sure, does anyone know if sportlines are in the works?


----------



## Cottrell (Dec 6, 2012)

They are progressive springs


----------

